# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  First aid kit......

## hunter63

Cool, old First Aid Kit....in a tin about the same as a Altoids tin....from the 1950's or maybe older.
I guess these tins never go out of style

Made by E.D. Bullard & Co
Kind of interesting to see what was important 65 years ago.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Heavy on Iodine, and Methylate (remember that?)...and ammonia capsules anyone seen of use one of these in recent memory?
In crushable capsules....
Couple of tubes of sorta first aid ointment a rolled up gauze strip......and a few newer ban-aids, one original Bullard strip.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

For $6 bucks ...on my antique gear shelf.....

----------


## kyratshooter

I guess fainting has gone out of style.

That does not look much different from the FAK I bought commercially a while back except mine was in a zippered pouch and had no "smelling salts".

----------


## Rick

Careful with that. You might need a first aid kit messing with that stuff. A tetanus shot anyway.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool find.  I remember breaking into a FAK that Dad had in the basement as a kid.  That was the last time I experimented with the ammonia capsules.  Every time after that it was.........hey......do you want to smell something neat?

----------

